# Under Construction



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thought i start a journal in here predominantly for the benefit of as theres a lot of knowlegeble members on the forum.

And also hopefully it will push me a bit harder...

Started off the year in pretty poor shape after a bad end to last year both in training and diet and as a result spent about 10 weekson restricted calories to get back to where i was.

at the moment i would say im sitting around 12% at 82kg & roughly 5,9ft. I'm hoping to either compete later this year or at the beginning of next year & have spoken to a few people on how to go about this...

Heres a recent photo, im quite "flat" but gives you an idea...










*Goals:-*

1. add muscle

2. increase strength

ive never set myself any weight targets, but as long as my weight & strenth are increasing ill be happy.

Training schedule:-

i favor the "volume" approach and usually chuck in some high intensity techniques, ive also been giving "FST-7" a bash for the past few weeks and have been quite impressed.

between 20-40mins SSCV is done every morning, mainly for health benefits, nutrient partitioning and appetite purposes but it also helps ward off fat gain.

Mon- Bi's, Tri's & Calves

Tue- Legs

Wed- Off

Thu- Chest

Fri- Back, Hamstrings

Sat- Delts, Calves

Sun- Off

*Diet*

Pretty strightforward & easy to manage - i work in a busy enviroment so quite hard to fit meals in - a lot of the choices are for simplicity and ease of preparation.

At the moment im not using a post workout shake, i live practically next to the gym so i can have whole food within 5 mins of my last set.

E.g diet for today:-

Meal 1 whole eggs, rice cakes & cod liver oil

Meal 2 Oats & whey

Meal 3 Turkey steak, Brown rice, fine beans, walnuts, fish oil

Meal 4 Protein shake, Powdered oats, Peanut butter & fish oil

Meal 5 Protein shake, Powdered oats

meal 6 Turkey Steak, Rice cakes, walnuts, fish oil

Works out at 3300 calories and 300g carbs, diet differs on "non-workout" days where i drop it to 2800cals and 180g carbs.

Dont think ive missed anything but any other questions fire away :beer: .


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Carbwhore trains at my gym and I have to say he's looking in good shape. All the best buddy and keep up the hard work. Will pop in this thread from time to time. Suscribed.


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Looking good mate keep up the good work.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

How many Whole eggs are you having in the morning?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words everyone :thumb:



Ollie B said:


> How many Whole eggs are you having in the morning?


usually stick to 5 eggs, the butcher does them in packs of 10 so it makes it pretty easy to divide up & works out around 30g of protein.

ill cook them in batches so typically ill do 15 days worth at a time, makes the fridge a bit smelly but saves some time.

ill try and get some pics up of my meal prep's when i have a chance.


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

looking good matey, just more of the same.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

15 days of cooked eggs left in the fridge? Man that must stink. Personally I like having my eggs fresh as I have a sensitive stomach

I will see you in the gym Tues night.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Ollie B said:


> 15 days of cooked eggs left in the fridge? Man that must stink. Personally I like having my eggs fresh as I have a sensitive stomach
> 
> I will see you in the gym Tues night.


 :lol:

Great base mate good luck :thumb:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> 15 days of cooked eggs left in the fridge? Man that must stink. Personally I like having my eggs fresh as I have a sensitive stomach
> 
> I will see you in the gym Tues night.


PMSL! the smell isnt that bad.

i think my stomach could digest leather without giving me any discomfort LOL.

Cool see you in the gym fella.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking good mate- what show do you plan on doing? A natural one or...

CJW here from MT, remember me?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

ive just realised i said i cooked 15 days worth of eggs...

its actually three days worth = 15 eggs, silly me!



LittleChris said:


> Looking good mate- what show do you plan on doing? A natural one or...
> 
> CJW here from MT, remember me?


hey buddy! hows tricks? wont be doing a natural show.

will drop you a pm in a sec.

Today's sesh:-

Tri's

CGBP - 10x70kg, 10x70kg, 10x80(r.p)

tricep pulldown - 10x7plates, 10x7plates, 10x8 plates(r.p)

overhead ext FST-7 - 5 plates x 10 reps

Bi's

DB curls - 15kg x 12, 17.5kgx7, 17.5kgx6

preacher curls - 15kgx8, 15kgx8, 25kgx6(neg only)

BB curls FST 7 - 25kgx8

Calves

seated calf raise- 40kgx50(r.p)

Donkey calf raise- 40kgx50(r.p)

less volume than normal but more intense :bounce:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Looking good J..

Nice pants BTW - not sure if I have mentioned that before


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Hi mate,

You are in good shape and look like you have a decent frame for growing.

I'll follow this with interest


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking in good shape their mate, looking forward to following this journal.

are you gaining weight with those cals etc at the moment?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Good stuff mate.

Do you have your macronutrient breakdowns for protein and fat too?

How much rest do you have between sets?

What tempo do you use on reps?

All the best,

J


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Good stuff mate.
> 
> Do you have your macronutrient breakdowns for protein and fat too?
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> looking in good shape their mate, looking forward to following this journal.
> 
> are you gaining weight with those cals etc at the moment?


Too early to tell, but i should gain quite nicely without storing too many additional calories as fat.



Joshua said:


> Good stuff mate.
> 
> Do you have your macronutrient breakdowns for protein and fat too?
> 
> ...


Rest between sets is usually between 60-90 seconds, tempo is nice and slow on the eccentric movement and slightly faster on the concentric ive never really counted tbh.

i just try and make sure my muscles are controlling the movement for the 90% of the set and then cheat a bit to get an extra few reps.

Protein is 260g, fat 125g


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

today was a good day.

Legs:-

Leg extension:- 10x6plates - 5 sets

Leg press 180kgx10- 5 sets 10 secs rest, 140x10 - 5 sets 10 secs rest

hack squat- 80x15, 80x15, 80x15, 80x15

leg ext fst-7 - 4plates 10 reps

leg curl - 6platesx10 reps 5 sets

Followed by 20g BCAA.

my flatmate is trying to get me to do a 5 mile tab with a 20kg bergen tomorrow errr :ban: ...


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

no cardio yesterday or this morning, been feeling absolutely fooked this week. was struggling to stay awake at my desk yesterday.

i attribute this to a "come down" from hammering the stims for too long, hopefully should pass in a few more days, drinking lots of green tea to try and pick up energy levels.


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

Legs are looking good dude, whats your training routine for them?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> no cardio yesterday or this morning, been feeling absolutely fooked this week. was struggling to stay awake at my desk yesterday.
> 
> *i attribute this to a "come down" from hammering the stims for too long*, hopefully should pass in a few more days, drinking lots of green tea to try and pick up energy levels.


I should take note of this. Been on them for about 1 month now and got another month and 1/2 to go. How long were you on them for?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

BrokenBack said:


> Legs are looking good dude, whats your training routine for them?


Thanks mate, routine differs but the foundation is pretty similar heavy weight and lots of reps.

certainly in my case, legs respond better to a higher rep range. a big mistake i was making a while ago was not going deep when squatting - iirc i was doing about 160kg last year for reps but the depth of these was dog sh!te... worked a lot on the movement last year and lowered the weight to compensate and my legs have blossomed.



Ollie B said:


> I should take note of this. Been on them for about 1 month now and got another month and 1/2 to go. How long were you on them for?


Probably around 8 months maybe longer with few longer breaks inbetween. Far too long really, its quite easy to become dependant on them as their effects are very tangible (sweats, heart rate, etc)


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

8months!! crazy!! Im stopping the day i go away on my hols


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> worked a lot on the movement last year and lowered the weight to compensate and my legs have blossomed.


The loads will come on in leaps and bounds with good form IME. Good stuff!



> i attribute this to a "come down" from hammering the stims for too long, hopefully should pass in a few more days, drinking lots of green tea to try and pick up energy levels.


Anecdotally, a few grams of Tyrosine, Vitamin B and Vit C seems to help recovery from overdoing the stims.

J


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Anecdotally, a few grams of Tyrosine, Vitamin B and Vit C seems to help recovery from overdoing the stims.
> 
> J


oooh very good point hadnt thought of tyrosine...


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

some back pictures from a couple of weeks ago:-


----------



## chopperead (Nov 7, 2008)

Thats a good back man didnt expect that from your originally pics.

Good job bro


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice back dude.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Back is looking good.

I've heard a lot of people say that its your back that will win or lose you a show.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

chopperead said:


> Thats a good back man didnt expect that from your originally pics.
> 
> Good job bro


+1 Your middle back & traps are seriously chunky!

Nice one!

J


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice back there 

Does Nyjam still train? Used to enjoy reading his journal when starting out.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Nice back there
> 
> Does Nyjam still train? Used to enjoy reading his journal when starting out.


Cheers everyone 

Havent spoken to him for a while - he lives the other end of london... but i don't think he will ever stop training unless his joints pack it in...

he had a good year last year and made the cover of mens health and mens fitness (i put it down to training with me:lol

Just back from the gym...

Chest:-

Pec dec - 50x15 - 4 sets

decline BB bench - 70x10, 70x10, 90x8 r.p

incline DB - 35x8 - 3 sets

incline smith - 50x15 - 3 sets

Cable x-over FST-7 - 3plates x10

chest has previously been a very week/ stubborn point of my physique and its only recently in the past 12-18 months ive seen a change.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

some DOMS in chest today.

Just realised i havent been posting up my diet... Naughty, naughty!

Today, my diet is:-

Meal 1 scrambled eggs, rye bread, cod liver oil

Meal 2 Ready Brek & whey, fish oil

Meal 3 Turkey steak, Mashed potato, fine beans, walnuts, fish oil

Meal 4 Protein shake, Powdered oats, Peanut butter & fish oil

Meal 5 Protein shake, Powdered oats

meal 6 Beef patty, Rice cakes, walnuts, fish oil

totals...

3,364 calories

114.4 fat

325.5 carbs

312.2 Pro


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

CarbWhore said:


> some back pictures from a couple of weeks ago:-


Nice one! Have given out too much love - sorry!!!

The high volume stuff is a killer - I'm doing high rep sets atm and it takes it out of you!!!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Nice one! Have given out too much love - sorry!!!
> 
> The high volume stuff is a killer - I'm doing high rep sets atm and it takes it out of you!!!


LOL thanks :thumb:

i know what you mean about the volume, beleive it or not i actually used to do a lot more :whistling:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

delts and tris done yesterday, good session but find it hard to hammer delts without hitting traps slightly so have backed off the raises a bit

today was legs-

standing leg curl- 3platesx10 - 3 sets each leg + 1 plate15 reps

leg ext FST-7 - 4platesx10x7

leg press - 10x10 - 160kg 10 secs between each set

hack squat - 90x10 - 3 sets

leg ext FST7 - 3 plates x10 x 7

leg curl - 4plates x12 2 sets, 6 plates x 9 R.P :beer:

heres a pic from the weekend, **** poor quality - sorry


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

nearly forgot...

Meal 1 scrambled eggs, rice cakes, cod liver oil

Meal 2 Ready Brek & whey, fish oil

Meal 3 Turkey steak, Mashed potato, fine beans, fish oil

Meal 4 Protein shake, Powdered oats, fish oil

Meal 5 Protein shake, Powdered oats

meal 6 Beef patty, mashed potato, fish oil


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Looking very good mate 

You can see you have very good abb's, nice shape to them.

How much protein you having with your shakes?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

colt24 said:


> Looking very good mate
> 
> You can see you have very good abb's, nice shape to them.
> 
> How much protein you having with your shakes?


thanks bro:thumbup1:!

i usually have 1.5 - two scoops so around 30-40g


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

nice pics looking good!

supplementation?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

shauno said:


> nice pics looking good!
> 
> supplementation?


Thanks mate! :thumb:

At the moment im using:-

Hawthorn berry

NAC

Milk thistle

Grape seed extract

Saw Palmetto

B vitamins

Pantothenic acid

Policosanol

Zinc Gluconate

----------------------------

Odourless garlic

Q10

Vit E

Vit C

Cod liver oil

omega 3 oil

i think that's about it FPMSL! most of them come in an "all in one". im using other "supplementation":whistling: but would rather not discuss on the open board, feel free to fire me a pm if you want more info.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

day off yesterday so SSCV done for 45 mins in the evening at 120-130bpm. cardio has increased in the morning to 30 mins, this is just to get my appetite & metabolism going.

carbs & cals have increased today along with glucophage dosage.

Total Macros are:-

Cals-3,477

P-293g

F-79g

C-409g


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

what dosage of metformin you runin mate and are you splitting it up? how are you finding it?

presuming your in a gaining phase at the moment. dont know wether you have mentioned this but are you natural or assisted?

also are you having a scheduled day off or cheat meal/period of time?

lookin bigger in the updated pics


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> what dosage of metformin you runin mate and are you splitting it up? how are you finding it?
> 
> presuming your in a gaining phase at the moment. dont know wether you have mentioned this but are you natural or assisted?
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, running 500mg 4x daily - i am using assitance atm but dont like discussing it on the open forum due to my work, can run through it on PM if you want.

Yes goal is to add some decent muscle tissue over the coming months :thumb:

I like metformin, very usefull addition to any "bulk" esp considering the cost and other benefits - it does take youre guts a couple of days to get used to it though and i know people who have "sharted":lol:, also from a pure vanity point of view - the pumps are pretty crazy :thumbup1:

Edit: no sheduled cheat meals, i dont tend to cheat anyway


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Going to get myself some of the Metoformin- its Glucophage isn't it

Do you have it with 4meals on a daily basis?

So 500mg with Breakfast, meal 2, meal 3 and PPWO meal?

Would it atill be of use if the meals have fats in them (EV olive oil or eggs)


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Going to get myself some of the Metoformin- its Glucophage isn't it
> 
> Do you have it with 4meals on a daily basis?
> 
> ...


nope i have it with second meal, 3rd, 4th & 6th - youre body is pretty primed to take in carbs first thing in the morning so its wont add that much benefit + i dont use the "long acting" version.

if you're bulking and the meals are 30g + carbs absolutely id suggest starting at a low dose and working you're way up as you can get hypo symptoms.

do you have a glucometer?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

chest and calves

pec deck fst 7 - 4 plates x 10 reps

decline bench - 60x10 , 80x8, 100x4 -d.set

incline DB - 35x10, 37.5x10, 37.5x10

cable x overs fst 7 - 4plates 10 reps

Calves

standing raise - 15pl x 30 reps rp

seated raise - 55kgx 30 reps rp

donkey calf raise - 8 plates x 30 reps rp

felt a slight niggle in delt, so chest sesh didnt go aswell as id hoped as i didnt want to push it.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

30 mins sscv done this morning, kept it at 120-130 bpm

meals are exactly the same as yesterday so totals macro's are:-

Cals-3,477

P-293g

F-79g

C-409g

Weight is up this morning to 83.2kg first thing so a nice little increase over the 2 weeks.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh magte hit me a pm if you dont mind am interested 

i have used the metformin on high carb days for a while never higher than 1g like and you do get very good pumps it is something i may add in after my holiday.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

back and biceps last night:-

WG Chins- 10xbw, 8xbw, 8xbw

pulldowns - 60x8, 90x12 r.p

WG Rows - 80x8, 100x10 r.p

Nautilus pullovers FST-7 - 120x8-10 (strength up on these)

DB curls - 17.5x12, 17.5x10, 17.5x10

bb curls - 25x21's, 25x21's

ez bb curls - 40x15 r.p

-----------------

60 mins cardio on the spin bike today, avg hr -132bpm

have a good weekend and enjoy the sun :rockon:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

diet for today:-

Meal 1 - Pro shake (woke up late :cursing: )

Meal 2 - oats with whey

Meal 3 - Chicken + brown rice noodles + coconut oil

Meal 4 - Pro shake + CNP Flapjack + 5 oatcakes

Meal 5 - Protein + oat shake

Meal 6 - steak and basmatti rice + coconut oil

Totals:-

3,300 cals

384 carbs

312 pro

87.9 fat

Total is a bit of a nightmare woke up late, missed cardio and my eggs so there is too much of a reliance of whey today (at least theres 3 solid meals in there :whistling: )

as usual 15g fish oil and 5g cod liver oil taken through out the day.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Chest and Tri's last night

Incline flies - 17.5x10, 17.5x10, 20x15 R.P

incline bench - 50x15, 70x10, 80x 8 r.p

decline bench - 80x10, 90x10 r.p

cable x overs FST-7 - 10x 4 plates for first 4 sets 10x3 plates for final 3 sets

tri ext - 4x12, 5x8

CGBP on hammer machine - 6x12, 8x10 r.p

overhead ext FST-7 - 4 plates x10

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Diet for today is pretty much the same as yesterday

Meal 1 - Scrambled Eggs and Rye bread

Meal 2 - oats with whey

Meal 3 - Chicken + brown rice noodles + coconut oil

Meal 4 - Pro shake + CNP Flapjack + 5 oatcakes

Meal 5 - Protein + oat shake

Meal 6 - steak and basmatti rice + coconut oil

Totals:-

cals -3317

P - 300

F - 95

C - 377


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

how do you find the rye bread mate? do yoiu toast it


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

You look great mate, same stats as me but you look alot leaner. Can you drop me a PM I'm interested ta


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> how do you find the rye bread mate? do yoiu toast it


No just have it raw with a small drizzle of olive oil (or avocado oil) on it, then scramled eggs on top with some cracked black pepper... tastes fantastic :thumb: i also add some chilli sauce into the eggs before cooking them


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

MXD said:


> You look great mate, same stats as me but you look alot leaner. Can you drop me a PM I'm interested ta


thanks mate, i think its probably just the lighting :thumb:

PM on the way.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

today was legs-

leg ext FST-7 - 4platesx10x7

leg press - 10x10 - 180kg 10 secs between each set

squat - 60x15, 100x10, 100x15 r.p

leg curl - 4plates x12 2 sets

followed by 15 mins calf work which was a mix of standing, seated and donkey calf raises


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Looking in good shape yesterday mate. Keep up the good work.

Nice workout.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Looking in good shape yesterday mate. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Nice workout.


Thanks mate :thumb:

----

Dropping the calories slightly today, appetite has been shot to bits and ive been force feeding myself over the past few days which has not been pleasent.

As im not training tonight i can afford to sacrifice some calories without worrying too much about catabolism :lol:

Diet for today:-

Meal 1 Eggs and rye bread

Meal 2 Oats and whey

Meal 3 Chicken salad

meal 4 Protein shake and peanut butter

Meal 5 beef salad :bounce:

meal 6 Protein shake & PB


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

enjoyed my day off training yesterday and completed rainbow six las vegas 2 lol!

diet for today was:-

1 eggs and rye bread

2 oats and whey

3 turkey and brown rice + veg

4 turkey salad + oat cakes

5 gatorade + WMS + BCAA - i reccomend you dont try this, i nearly gagged PreWO

6 BCAA + Gatorade PWO

7 Beef & rice cakes

8 Protein shake and PB

Couldnt be ****d to count calories today but measured out the portions, will pop up the macros tomorrow

Training

Chest and biceps

pec deck 3x15 level 5

DB Flat - 8x40kg, 8x40 kg, 8x40kg

Dips - 10kgx12, 20kgx8, 20kgx8

Cable x-overs FST 7 - level 4 for first 5 sets and managed to get two sets on level 5

hammer curls FST-7 - 20kg

BB curls - 40kg x 15 r.p

DB curls - 17.5x8 drop set 15x6

pull downs - level 7 down the rack minimum of 5 reps each peg.

felt really strong in the gym, putting this down to the additional carbs from the WMS.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Pretty expensive WMS isn't it...

I have 500g Glutamine and BCAAs arriving in a few days.

How do you think I should use them?

Asked Hilly and he said morning, pre, during and post. Sound good to you?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Pretty expensive WMS isn't it...
> 
> I have 500g Glutamine and BCAAs arriving in a few days.
> 
> ...


yep sounds fine, i personally didnt rate glutamine, but thats not to say it doesnt work - the absorbtion rate is pretty low so needs to be taken on empty otherwise youre body uses it for glucose.

if you have enough BCAA to use pre and pwo then yeah i would, otherwise just have a shake pre and BCAA post

im quite tempted to add some glycerol to the bcaa pwo, its supposed to leave you feeling pretty full for quite a while afterwards as it draws water into the muscles - should aid with recovery aswell.

the WMS is cheap - £25 for 5kg.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I read about glycerol on UGM I think. Have it with warm water night before and notice the positibe the following morning.

Will have a look at that in next cut perhaps.

You trained at all with TIO or any others? Remember when I was in Muscleworks few months back and I saw him training. Funny looking chap isn't he :lol:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> I read about glycerol on UGM I think. Have it with warm water night before and notice the positibe the following morning.
> 
> Will have a look at that in next cut perhaps.
> 
> You trained at all with TIO or any others? Remember when I was in Muscleworks few months back and I saw him training. Funny looking chap isn't he :lol:


PMSL, yeah trained with him once last year in feb. He's a nice chap though, very helpfull when it comes to tasty food.

yeah the glycerol draws water into the muscle, it also has a plethora of other non cosmetic benefits - Dan Duchaine reccomended it with BCAA pwo as have a few other chaps i know. ill see if i can dig up D.D's article for you.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i believe con uses this also, any idea were you get it from guys


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> i believe con uses this also, any idea were you get it from guys


Boots cough medicine :lol: seriously. it will cost you less than £1 for 100ml - look for Glycerin B.P

alternatively you can get glycerol monosterate from controlled labs *from bodybuildingwarehouse* (quick plug lol) but it doesnt mix very good.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

here you go mate

Glycerol from boots


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

superstar mate reps, whats the dose of this then guys do you know?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> superstar mate reps, whats the dose of this then guys do you know?


start off with 20-30ml pwo with water & BCAA/EAA, if you have electrolyte powder put some of this in aswell as it will prolong the "pump" and keep muscles hydrated.

When i use it i use 30ml mixed with gatorade or an equivilent & BCAA.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Think I might give it a whirl then if that cheap.

Got that DD article?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

CarbWhore said:


> diet for today was:-
> 
> 1 eggs and rye bread
> 
> ...


Diet is the same today.

Macros-

cals - 3549

Pro-306g

Fat-106g

Cho-354g

Chris - sorry mate, i cant for the life of me find the article - will keep looking.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks, only read one interview of his but liked his no BS way of speaking. Wish I could find an archive of interviews he did to be honest.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Thanks, only read one interview of his but liked his no BS way of speaking. Wish I could find an archive of interviews he did to be honest.


is you're email still the same (p.s if you're using still using safe-mail i would ditch it as its very unsecure). ill send you a link to all his dirty dieting newsletter's - i would post it but it has a lot of home brew stuff in it, and i think its best to minimise access to info like that on the boards.

--------

Delts and calves

reverse pec deck - level 4x20 - 4 sets

DB press - 35kgx10 - 3 sets

Smith press - 60x12, 80x11 r.p

hammer press FST-7 - 40kgx8

*calves *- a mixture of leg press calf raise, donkey calf raise and seated calf raise.

for calves typically i choose a weight i can only do 8-10 reps of, then do 30-50 rest pause eg 10 reps followed by 10 sec break rinse and repeat etc i do this for each different machine.

my calves have litterally exploded from doing this.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

fancy hitting me with that email mate would be interested in reading em. ill rep you my email


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Look good buddy, i would say a little leaner than you think but it is always hard to tell from pictures.

In show condition you would not look out of place at all in a classic line up, i say if you want to do it then go for it:thumb:

Dave


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

CarbWhore said:


> start off with 20-30ml pwo with water & BCAA/EAA, if you have electrolyte powder put some of this in aswell as it will prolong the "pump" and keep muscles hydrated.
> 
> When i use it i use 30ml mixed with gatorade or an equivilent & BCAA.


If you increase the acidity the BCAA & EAA will disolve a little better too. I use citric acid for this (citric acid for brewing is very cheap).

Loving the log btw.

J


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Joshua said:


> If you increase the acidity the BCAA & EAA will disolve a little better too. I use citric acid for this (citric acid for brewing is very cheap).
> 
> Loving the log btw.
> 
> J


Good idea mate, hadnt thought of that - thanks and reps.

diet is simplez, cleaner than a nuns conscience & plentifull today (and the same as the end of last week lol :thumb: ):-

1 eggs and rye bread

2 oats and whey

3 turkey and Wholemeal pasta + veg

4 turkey salad + oat cakes

5 WMS + BCAA

6 BCAA + Gatorade PWO

7 Beef & rice cakes

8 Protein shake and PB

cals - 3633

Pro-306g

Fat-106g

Cho-375g

Weight this morning 87kg - had a few beers on sat for the first time in 8 weeks or so - so suspect im holding a bit of water from that, will weight myself on wed and get a more accurate figure.

Weekend was good had a few beers for the first time in a long while on saturday - other than that diet was pretty clean barring a trip to chimichangas and a chicken and chorizo paella preceded by terminator: salvation.

Started MT2 yesterday so spent 20 mins reconstituting it and loading barrels for the freezer. im only using a low dose of 0.5mg ed so not bothered about tapering.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Rye bread is awesome stuff! I wonder why more people don't use it! I thought it was about tme I popped in here and said Howdy Doody :0)


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Rye bread is awesome stuff! I wonder why more people don't use it! I thought it was about tme I popped in here and said Howdy Doody :0)


Hey tan, nice of you to show yourself in these parts :thumb:

i agree rye bread is under rated, high in both protein, fibre & carbs and tastes fantastic with scrambled eggs...

theres actually loads of different types, but i tend to stick to pumpernickel and the sunflower seed one (i think its called Sonnenblumenbrot or something like it).

i used to be able to get a multi pack of all the different varieties but they only seem to do it in morrisons and there isnt one near me.

Speaking of german/bavarian cuisines - one of my mates just came back from holland with loads of flavoured quark for me :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Tis a pleasure! I like it toasted!....with peanut butter and honey lol


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Tis a pleasure! I like it toasted!....with peanut butter and honey lol


nom, nom, nom!!! :thumb:

-----------------------------

Progress pictures, today's training to follow shortly.























































im not too happy about these, i think i'm either holding water or i've put on too much fat - its no biggie though as the fat comes off relatively easy.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

todays training- strength felt really good.

Chest and tri's

pec deck - level 5x15 3 sets

flat DB - 35x12, 40x8, 40x8

incline smith - 60x12, 80x10, 80x10

cable x-overs fst-7 8-12 reps - level 5x3, level 4x4

CGBP - 60x10, 80x10, 90x8

overhead ext - level 7x10 - 3 sets

dips - BWx8, 3 sets


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

how much u weigh mate?looking good in the pics btw


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

m14rky said:


> how much u weigh mate?looking good in the pics btw


Thanks mate im currently 84.5kg (naked LOL  )


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin good mate id say your bodyfat is around were mine is and im hoping its water as well pal


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> lookin good mate id say your bodyfat is around were mine is and im hoping its water as well pal


Thanks pal - I hope so too :whistling:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

You are looking great in those pics.

J


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks Josh :thumb:

diet is pretty much the same as yesterday's except i slept in again this morning so protein shake instead of eggs. macros will be pretty much the same, so i cant be bothered to count.

1 Protein shake & oats & PB

2 Ready brek and whey

3 turkey and Wholemeal pasta + veg

4 turkey salad + oat cakes

5 WMS + BCAA

6 BCAA + Gatorade PWO

7 Beef & rice cakes

8 Protein shake and PB


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking good in the pics pal :thumbup1:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> Looking good in the pics pal :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, still along way to go.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good pics mate

constructive criticism: arms (biceps more so) and lats need to be brought up but i think the bicep appearance is down to your posing. You dont have any peak when you rotate your fists towards the front mate, try rotating them 90degs and see if it brings the peak out

looking fairly lean and your legs are in good shape


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> good pics mate
> 
> constructive criticism: arms (biceps more so) and lats need to be brought up but i think the bicep appearance is down to your posing. You dont have any peak when you rotate your fists towards the front mate, try rotating them 90degs and see if it brings the peak out
> 
> looking fairly lean and your legs are in good shape


Thanks mate :thumbup1: im under no illusion that my posing needs a hell of a lot more practice :cursing: its something i hate LOL...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice pics mate.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

quads and calves today:

leg ext - level 4x12, level 6x10, level 8x8, drop set

leg press 10x10x10 - 190kg 10 secs between each set

hack squat - 80x12 - 3 sets

leg ext fst-7 - level 4x8

calves -

standing CR - level 13x50 r.p

seated cr - 40kgx50 r.p

donkey calf raise - level 8x 30 r.p

calves were in so much pain i had to stop 3 times walking home (i live 500 metres from the gym :whistling: )


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Day off today, legs are a pretty sore :thumb:

Diet is a lot more relaxed today. Treated myself to a lovely bowl of mixed summer fruits and yogurt this am. calories are roughly maintainence.

1 Scrambled eggs and Rye bread

2 Mixed summer fruit, yogurt & protein shake

3 Chicken Ceaser Salad & mixed nuts

4 Pro Flapjack

5 lean mince and roasted med veg

6 Quark


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> calves were in so much pain I had to stop 3 times walking home (I live 500 metres from the gym )


Classic mate! The sign of a job well done.

Do you stretch off your calves afterwards. When I use to train my calves, they would be in agony without loads of stretching.

J


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Classic mate! The sign of a job well done.
> 
> Do you stretch off your calves afterwards. When I use to train my calves, they would be in agony without loads of stretching.
> 
> J


yeah static 45 seconds stretches at the end, its enough to make anyone watching cry with sympathy pain's :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i tried some rye bread today its bloody aweful even toasted lol dnt know how you eat that.

Im having frozen summer fruits and yogurt for my meal 3 carbs today funnily enough lol.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> i tried some rye bread today its bloody aweful even toasted lol dnt know how you eat that.


PMSL! yeah it must be a bit like marmite, either loved or hated...

Which one did you try?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ther sunflower seed 1


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> ther sunflower seed 1


lol fair enough, at least you tried it...

random piece of info as im bored and some may find it interesting:whistling:...

in the old days people used to eat rye bread to get high, when it goes "off" it produces claviceps purpurea fungus from which you can get ergotism/high & some wicked hallucinations (as one of the alkaline's is a precursor to LSD its considered to be similar)


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i might get it out of the bed and keep it for a bit then


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> i might get it out of the bed and keep it for a bit then


PMSL, be carefull of the gangrene :lol: ... Nutmeg is a much safer legal alternative but takes a good few hours to kick in...

Enough about "legal highs" :innocent:

----------------

Diet for today:-

1 Scrambled eggs and rye bread

2 oats and whey

3 turkey steak and pasta

4 turkey steak and pasta

5 WMS+BCAA

6 BCAA+Gatorade

7 Beef and Bas rice

8 Protein shake and PB


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

chest & bi's

flys- 17.5x15 - 3 sets

decline bb - 60x12, 80x10, 100x10 r.p

incline hammer - 30x12, 50x10 r.p, 20x15

x-overs - level 6x8, level 8x8, level 5x12

hammer curls - 30x8 3 sets

bb curls - 35x 8 3 sets

CG pull downs - level 8x10(x2) level 10 drop set.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

diet almost the same today

1 Scrambled eggs and rye bread

2 oats and whey

3 turkey steak and pasta

4 turkey steak and pasta

5 WMS+BCAA

6 BCAA+Gatorade

7 Beef and Big Jacket potato with onion and chive quark :thumbup1:

8 Protein shake and PB


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

That diet is super clean!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice diet carb.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> That diet is super clean!





Ollie B said:


> Nice diet carb.


Cheers i actually enjoy eating clean :innocent: i tend to go a bit mental when i cheat and it quickly escalates (some people's eyes are bigger than their stomach - not me...)

Also it helps prevent most of the sides from med's like acne, water retention, Blood pressure and cholesterol and once you get used to it - it becomes second nature.

I cant even remember the last time i had a full on cheat meal - i think it was february but i still have the occasional treat once or twice a week like a donut or a strawberry shortcake frescato from costa's lol!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Delts & calves on Friday:-

reverse flys - level 5x15 - 3 sets

lat raises supersetted with DB press - 7.5kgx10 & 25kgx8, 3 sets

Smith Press - 60x12, 70x10, 80x2(LOL :whistling: ), 70x8

Hammer press - 70kgx12, 70kgx10, 70kgx10

Usual calf annihilation

Sat was back

Wide grip pull ups - BW only 8,8,6

pull downs -40x15, 80x10, 80x7

close grip pull downs - level 8x10 - 3 sets

Nautilus pullovers - 140x10 - 3 sets


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> Delts & calves on Friday:-
> 
> reverse flys - level 5x15 - 3 sets
> 
> ...


LOL whats this 80 x 2 business on the smith? LOL 

Nice weights shifted though mate :thumbup1:

Are you looking like an Egyptian now from the sunbed? Didnt see you leave on Friday. Are you in tonight?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Diet for today, not training tonight as i have to go round to my sisters as shes cooking me dinner for my bday.

1 Scrambled eggs and rye bread

2 oats and whey

3 beef and pasta - sort of like a bolognaise :thumb:

4 Cheat meal - whatever the "skin & blister" makes

5 Protein shake and PB


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> Diet for today, not training tonight as i have to go round to my sisters as shes cooking me dinner for my bday.
> 
> 1 Scrambled eggs and rye bread
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday for tommorow mate. Mines at the end of the month. 

See you in there this week some time I guess.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> LOL whats this 80 x 2 business on the smith? LOL
> 
> Nice weights shifted though mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Are you looking like an Egyptian now from the sunbed? Didnt see you leave on Friday. Are you in tonight?


FPMSL! :lol:

was in the sun yesteday and got pretty brown - woke up this morning and i look arabic - got something pretty funny to tell you, will drop you a pm.

the 80x2 was a major Fail. i dont think i even managed much of the positive movement - paul looked like he was straining more than me to get it to the top of the movement :whistling: .


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Happy Birthday for tommorow mate. Mines at the end of the month.
> 
> See you in there this week some time I guess.


Thanks bud, cool ill be in there tomorrow doing legs :bounce:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> FPMSL! :lol:
> 
> was in the sun yesteday and got pretty brown - woke up this morning and i look arabic - got something pretty funny to tell you, will drop you a pm.
> 
> the 80x2 was a major Fail. i dont think i even managed much of the positive movement - paul looked like he was straining more than me to get it to the top of the movement :whistling: .


Be careful with straining mate. I farted realy loud the other day when doing so :lol:

BTW what are Nautilus pullovers ??


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Be careful with straining mate. I farted realy loud the other day when doing so :lol:
> 
> BTW what are Nautilus pullovers ??


LOL! be carefull you dont shart.

its the old machine next to the weight scales. really good for isolating the Lats.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> LOL! be carefull you dont shart.
> 
> its the old machine next to the weight scales. really good for isolating the Lats.


LOL!

Never used that machine to be honest. I usually do close grip lat pulldowns. Isnt that the same type of movement?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> LOL!
> 
> Never used that machine to be honest. I usually do close grip lat pulldowns. Isnt that the same type of movement?


similar - but from a different angle, i quite like using it - try it for you're next back day.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah doing back maybe tommorow so will swap with wide grip lat pulldowns


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Impressive pics mate..

Certainly a big change IMO...

Keep up the good work


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> Impressive pics mate..
> 
> Certainly a big change IMO...
> 
> Keep up the good work


Thanks bro! its all coming together :thumbup1:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

CarbWhore said:


> Diet for today, not training tonight as i have to go round to my sisters as shes cooking me dinner for my bday.
> 
> 1 Scrambled eggs and rye bread
> 
> ...


My sister ended up making me possibly the saltiest chicken and pesto pasta i have ever had! :cursing: and she made me wait till 9pm for it!!

Was worried i would wake up with a moon face so took 6g vit before bed and some taraxatone - seems to have done the job, am a bit bloated today but i was expecting to wake up with moonface!

diet for today is:-

1 Scrambled eggs and rye bread

2 oats and whey

3 beef and pasta

4 chicken wrap

5 WMS + BCAA

6 WMS + BCAA + Gatorade

7 Steak and jacket potato with onion and chive quark

8 Protein shake and PB


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Here's my current avatar pic - you can see im alot darker PMSL!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Good stuff mate.



> My sister ended up making me possibly the saltiest chicken and pesto pasta I have ever had! and she made me wait till 9pm for it!!


Its amazing how different a clean diet is from the stuff most people eat. A few months back I went for a McD with some friends of mine. I thought I had sodium poisoning it was so salty.

As for the wait, I knew there was a reason why I prefer to eat alone.



> Here's my current avatar pic - you can see im alot darker PMSL!


When was that one taken? Was it before your MT2? Where are the post MT2 ones you mentioned in my Journal mate?

J


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Joshua said:


> When was that one taken? Was it before your MT2? Where are the post MT2 ones you mentioned in my Journal mate?
> 
> J


That was taken on sunday - 4mg in, ive got some other ones but theyre at home on my laptop.

heres a pic from saturday night you can see the colour in my face (im the guy with the cheesy grin  on the left!)


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Your grinning because your on MT2 and your standing right behind her thats why! :thumb:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Your grinning because your on MT2 and your standing right behind her thats why! :thumb:


PMSL...... No, Thats why shes grinning


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> PMSL...... No, Thats why shes grinning


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

legs today, decided to do something a bit different.

leg ext - level 7x8, level 7x8, down the rack

squat - 100x15, 120x8, 140x2 (could have got more reps & i reckon i can do 160 for 1) 100x20

staggered leg press - 160x30, 160x20

single ham curls - 4x8, 3x8, 3x8

lying curls - down the rack from 8


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Right I have found you now - will look at this tomorrow trouble !


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> Right I have found you now - will look at this tomorrow trouble !


 :bounce: hahaha, yeah its secretive - i haven't included my name in the title lol! :whistling:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

6 month calves progress

Jan 09










June 09


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

carbwhore,you sexy b*stard...i didnt know you started a journal...i'll poke me head in every now and again....damn,that dont sound right...but i would,hahahahaha!!!!!

lovely calves,great for getting the pics up...you looking ood mate,tight already...good stuff!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn carbwhore, what a good looking man with a good build. Looks like you got the best of both worlds you bastardo....lol


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

eyes were drawn more to your underwear more lol

get some plain boxers..


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

avril said:


> eyes were drawn more to your underwear more lol
> 
> get some plain boxers..


Next time try not so sugar coat it so much will ya.....sheesh. :whistling:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> legs today, decided to do something a bit different.
> 
> leg ext - level 7x8, level 7x8, down the rack
> 
> ...


Nice lifting mate. Calves are coming along nicely, they look alot bigger in the flesh then in the pics. That pic does no justice.

On the leg ext I believe the plates are 15kg each and on the lying leg curls 10kg.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

winger said:


> Damn carbwhore, what a good looking man with a good build. Looks like you got the best of both worlds you bastardo....lol


LOL! thanks mate :thumb:



avril said:


> eyes were drawn more to your underwear more lol
> 
> get some plain boxers..


PMSL! At least they were clean(ish) 



Ollie B said:


> Nice lifting mate. Calves are coming along nicely, they look alot bigger in the flesh then in the pics. That pic does no justice.
> 
> On the leg ext I believe the plates are 15kg each and on the lying leg curls 10kg.


Thanks mate :thumb: , youre too kind - ive actually always wondered what the plates were weight wise LOL.

------------

Diet for today:-

1 Eggs and rye bread

2 Oats and whey

3 Turkey steak and brown rice

4 Monster Mass 500™ *

5 WMS + BCAA

6 WMS + BCAA

7 lean mince and brown rice

8 Protein shake and PB

*Monster Mass 500™:-

Home made protein shake made of...

100g oats

30g whey

10g Casein

50g maltodextrin

5g conconut oil

5g walnut oil

5g fibre


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Monster Mass. When's that hitting the shops! LOL


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Monster Mass. When's that hitting the shops! LOL


As soon as i get the funding for Ronnie Coleman to do a marketing campaingn stating that the only reason he won the olympia 8x is because of Monster Mass 500™.

Roughly around the same time we will run a campaign in all the major bb'ing magazines with a Certified medical proffessional (or one that has lost their practice licence) stating that Monster Mass 500™ is the ONLY healthy & LEGAL way to gain mass.

if we still have some $$$ left over i will ask oxford universtiy to compile a full study using random test subjects with Monster Mass 500™ VS Placebo...

*this will again serve as further proof to Monster Mass 500™ ability to PACK REAL MUSCLE ON!!*

Trust me when i say this will be a best seller :thumb:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I will be happy to be a future testing gineau pig when you introduce Tren and Test into your fomulas :thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

CarbWhore said:


> As soon as i get the funding for Ronnie Coleman to do a marketing campaingn stating that the only reason he won the olympia 8x is because of Monster Mass 500™.
> 
> Roughly around the same time we will run a campaign in all the major bb'ing magazines with a Certified medical proffessional (or one that has lost their practice licence) stating that Monster Mass 500™ is the ONLY healthy & LEGAL way to gain mass.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'll certainly be buying some!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> I will be happy to be a future testing gineau pig when you introduce Tren and Test into your fomulas :thumb:


Great, of course when we carry out the study the group taking the placebo will be 100% natural, vegan & on calorie restricted diets, the group taking the Monster Mass 500™ will all be on test and tren.

This is so that we an obtain a fair result.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

LOL


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dont forget the oxy's


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> dont forget the oxy's


only the first batch of Monster Mass 500™ will contain oxy's (of course no one will know about this :whistling: ), this will get the word out quicker and inrease our publicity 10 fold.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

CW,

Calves are looking sharper and more chunky. What is your training plan like for calves?

I can see the colour in your face. How much darker are you looking at going with the MT2?



> Damn carbwhore, what a good looking man with a good build. Looks like you got the best of both worlds you bastardo....lol


Yes - Grr!

Which meal refers to your pre and post workout meals? Why the timing of the MassMonster500 btw?

J


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Joshua said:


> CW,
> 
> Calves are looking sharper and more chunky. What is your training plan like for calves?
> 
> ...


LOL Thanks mate!

Calves routine is pretty brutal, my housemate has killer calves and doesnt even train them so im trying to catch up :lol:

Typically it will be a giant set consisting of:-

Leg press/standing C.R - 50 reps rest pause with a weight i can do for 15 reps

Seated calf raise - 50 reps rest pause with a weight i can do for 15 reps

Donkey Calf raise - 50 reps rest pause with a weight i can do for 15 reps

Then 30's static stretching, i swap the excercise order round each session.

-----

As it was my bday y.day i didnt have time last night to prep all my meals so had to substitute in some quick and easy to prep liquid food in the form of Monster Mass 500™

Dont want to get tooo much darker so am dropping the dose to 1mg every third day :lol:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> LOL Thanks mate!
> 
> Calves routine is pretty brutal, my housemate has killer calves and doesnt even train them so im trying to catch up *He's got mental calves* :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Monster Mass 500 LMAO...

Calves are coming along mate


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> Monster Mass 500 LMAO...
> 
> Calves are coming along mate


Thanks mate! :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Just seen your journal matey

Good legs 

Lift heavier weights tho you wimp


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Just seen your journal matey
> 
> Good legs
> 
> Lift heavier weights tho you wimp


LOL Thanks mate :thumb:

one day i will lift weights that will be trully worthy of alpha status.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> LOL Thanks mate :thumb:
> 
> one day i will lift weights that will be trully worthy of alpha status.


You can become alpha by also upping your test to 4g a week


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

did some delts and calves today:-

Lat raises (charles glass style) - 10x12, 10x12, 10x12

WG upright rows - 30x12, 35x10, 45kgx4

smith press - 60x12, 70x8, 75x6

hammer press - 80x8, 70x8, 70x8

usual calf work.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

What time did you get in matey. Didnt see you. Left at 8.15


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> What time did you get in matey. Didnt see you. Left at 8.15


got in at about 7:45 left at 8:30, must have just missed you.

did you not hear the screaming as I was doing the calf raises:lol:?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> got in at about 7:45 left at 8:30, must have just missed you.
> 
> did you not hear the screaming as I was doing the calf raises:lol:?


LOL. Im in tonight. Cardio only. Should be in around 7pm


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> LOL. Im in tonight. Cardio only. Should be in around 7pm


cool, i think im going out for dinner tonight or just chilling out with a film :innocent: wont be training, im back in tomorrow though.

Diet -

1 Onion and pepper omlette

2 Oats and whey

3 Chicken and bas rice

4 Protein shake

5 if i eat at home then probably some beef and veg & if i go out for dinner then it will be some filthy italian.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

CarbWhore said:


> cool, i think im going out for dinner tonight or just chilling out with a film :innocent: wont be training, im back in tomorrow though.
> 
> Diet -
> 
> ...


What about the food mate??

Thought about more pressing BTW on the delts??


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> LOL. Im in tonight. Cardio only. Should be in around 7pm


All that cardio you do Ollie, you must be ripped by now????


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> All that cardio you do Ollie, you must be ripped by now????


I fcuking should be mate but after 12 weeks of dieting its taken me 10 weeks to finally nail it on the head :lol:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> What about the food mate??
> 
> Thought about more pressing BTW on the delts??


 :thumb:

Yeah sometimes ill do DB presses instead of the upright rows, i fond they both murder the latteral head - i would do loads more upright rows but my traps would just take over the rest of me :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Cool mate - personally find more pressing better for mass...


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> Cool mate - personally find more pressing better for mass...


i would agree with you:thumb:. pressing win's when it comes to all over delt mass.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

How long left on cycle now mate??

You planning to come off LOL....

What's the plans for future ones etc..

How I do love talking about gear


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> How long left on cycle now mate??
> 
> You planning to come off LOL....
> 
> ...


PMSL - just sent you a mail for some advice on this.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Killer Chest and biceps sesh

Cable curls - level 5x15, level 6x12, level 7x10

DB press - 42.5x10, 42.5x8, 42.5x8

smith incline - 60x12, 80x10 r.p

Dips - 8+chain, 2chains dropset (managed to get 4 reps then another 3 then 5 without)

Flys FST-7 - (15x8)*7

Hammer strength curls - 30x10, 40x15 drop set, 40x15 drop set

hammer curls across the body - 15x7, 15x7, 15,x7

CG pull downs - 6x10, 8x10

pumped to fook


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

todays diet-

1 - eggs and rye bread

2 - oats and whey

3 - Chicken and bas rice

4 - Monster Mass 500™( http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/60405-under-construction-10.html#post991182 ) :thumb:

5 - WMS + BCAA Pre-wo

6 - Lucozade + Glycerol + BCAA Peri workout

7 - WMS + BCAA PWO

8 - Chicken and bas rice

9 - Protein shake and PB


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

some more pics that were taken last weekend, excuse the sunburn.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

just back from a back session - was going to do triceps aswell but theyre feeling a bit weak from yesterdays brutal chest sesh

strength up again :thumbup1:

Wide grip pull ups - BW only 10,8,8

pull downs -40x15, 90x10, 90x7

close grip pull downs - level 8x10 - 3 sets

Nautilus pullovers - 150x10 - 3 sets


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking nice and lean with a good shape.

Why have you blanked out your face though? You have posted other pictures in which it is clear :lol:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Looking nice and lean with a good shape.
> 
> Why have you blanked out your face though? You have posted other pictures in which it is clear :lol:


Thanks mate, no fcuking idea :confused1: DOH!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Weight now up to 88.7kg defo some fat and water though.

1 - eggs and rye bread

2 - oats and whey

3 - Chicken and rice

4 - Monster Mass 500™( http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/members-p...tml#post991182 )

5 - WMS + BCAA Pre-wo

6 - Lucozade + Glycerol + BCAA Peri workout

7 - WMS + BCAA PWO

8 - Chicken and rice

9 - Protein shake and PB

in meetings this pm so dont have time to have a proper meal so the Monster Mass 500™ shake is making another appearance.

Going to do a few sessions with BrittBB next week to re-evaluate my intensity levels and get a some good pointers from him - really looking forward to it.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi mate. You in the gym tommorow? Im currently not well today.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Hi mate. You in the gym tommorow? Im currently not well today.


Sorry to hear that mate - ill be in the gym all week (except wed) :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

training with brittbb...sweeeeeet.... good ethos that man has


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

CarbWhore said:


> Weight now up to 88.7kg defo some fat and water though.
> 
> 1 - eggs and rye bread
> 
> ...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Brittbb knows what he's doing. Aint seem him post on here a while. Where you training with him? St Albans?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Brittbb knows what he's doing. Aint seem him post on here a while. Where you training with him? St Albans?


yeah i can imagine hes been pretty flat out with clients etc - cant be easy.

No, not st albans thank god :lol: It will be in leicester square after work.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

lucky bugger! remember brittbb posting how he 'tweaked' his tricep tendon from 100kg skulls *cuckoo* *cuckoo*


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> +1 A great opportunity.
> 
> Good stuff CW,
> 
> J


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Cheers Josh!

another awesome session in the gym, pump & vascularity was fcuking insane!

chest

incline flys - 15x15, 20x12, 25x8

incline press - 35x10, 35x10, 35x10

incline hammers - 60x12, 70x10, 90x8

pec deck fst 7 - 4x8x7

Tri's

cgbp on hammer strength - 8x8, 8x8, 8x8

tricep extensions (1.5 reps) - 8x8, 8x3-6x5, 7x4-5x4

underhand tri ext fst-7 -5x8x7


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Diet for today:-

1 - eggs and rye bread

2 - oats and whey

3 - Chicken and rice

4 - Mesotech protein bar

5 - WMS + BCAA Pre-wo

6 - Lucozade + Glycerol + BCAA Peri workout

7 - WMS + BCAA PWO

8 - Lean mince and rice - chilli con carni type of thingy without the cheese :innocent: LOL.

9 - Protein shake and PB

im really noticing the effect of glycerol during the workout - pumps are insane.

Sleep wasnt great last night, it was really humid and i woke up absolutely drenched in sweat a few times.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Awesome legs session (my training partner nearly passed out and also saw stars pmsl!)

leg ext FST-7 - level 5 x10x7

leg press - 200kg 10 reps, 10 sets, 10 second's rest between each set

Squat with foot lock - 20x40kg, 20x60kg, 20x60kg

leg ext - 10x level 7, 10x level 7 , 10x level 7

single leg curl - 3x10, 3x10, 3x10


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> Awesome legs session (*my training partner* *nearly passed out and also saw stars pmsl*!)
> 
> leg ext FST-7 - level 5 x10x7
> 
> ...


Good man :thumb: Thats why i need a training partner :cursing:

Awesome session though mate. Not rest for the wicked :cool2: Alpha style!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Good man :thumb: Thats why i need a training partner :cursing:
> 
> Awesome session though mate. Not rest for the wicked :cool2: Alpha style!


LOL his face was a picture... when i was doing my sets - one of the older chaps in the gym kept asking him if he was ok :lol:

I've decided that basmatti rice tastes like whore's excrement & will be sticking to brown rice.

1 - eggs and rye bread

2 - oats and whey

3 - Chilli and rice

4 - Chilli and rice

5 - WMS + BCAA Pre-wo

6 - Lucozade + Glycerol + BCAA Peri workout

7 - WMS + BCAA PWO

8 - Chicken and rice

9 - Protein shake and PB


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

You should get a fan on your bedside mate and have it pointed at your head. I do this as i am super hot all the time, for some reason always wake up rolled up in the duvet though lol.

Training looks hardcore mate good work.

What does the glycerol do?

Dave


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

All coming together nicely mate 

Keep up the good work


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Biggerdave said:


> You should get a fan on your bedside mate and have it pointed at your head. I do this as i am super hot all the time, for some reason always wake up rolled up in the duvet though lol.
> 
> Training looks hardcore mate good work.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate :thumbup1:

LOL know the feeling have had to change my bedsheets every night this week as opposed to 2x per week usually.

Was using my housemates fan last week but he stole it back! :cursing: will get one this weekend am tempted to buy an air con unit and set up "climate control" in my room lol! - i think the addition of androgens from test doesnt really help.

Glycerol draws fluid into the muscles, i mix it with electrolytes and some malto or lucozade and BCAA's then sip on it during training the pump is insane and i find recovery a lot better too. it costs less than £1 from boots (look for the stuff called "glycerine b.p") - give it a go :beer:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> All coming together nicely mate
> 
> Keep up the good work


Thanks bro! :thumb:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeez mate - wait till you run tren..

Then you will know heat LOL..


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

mick_the_brick said:


> Jeez mate - wait till you run tren..
> 
> Then you will know heat LOL..


Im gonna worry about that when I run my next cycle. Cant be worse then DNP though


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Haven't ran DNP so can't compare TBH..

Using tren at the moment and sleeping naked on the bed on top of the covers on a towel with the window open and a fan pointed at my head and one at my ass..

Still too hot LOL


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> Jeez mate - wait till you run tren..
> 
> Then you will know heat LOL..


LOL - i would look like a water feature :lol:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

the DNP sweats werent too bad, but i used it during the winter - even then getting out of the office was a blessing to feel the cool wind.

the worst part was the tube home, and sleeping... it was like cardio.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

CarbWhore said:


> Awesome legs session (my training partner nearly passed out and also saw stars pmsl!)
> 
> leg ext FST-7 - level 5 x10x7
> 
> ...


That looks sickening, i thought mine on monday was bad! I tend to get stars towards the end of my 15's for squats, then collapse in a heap in the squat rack leaving a sweat angel :lol:

Whats a squat with a foot lock?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> That looks sickening, i thought mine on monday was bad! I tend to get stars towards the end of my 15's for squats, then collapse in a heap in the squat rack leaving a sweat angel :lol:
> 
> Whats a squat with a foot lock?


Just found out that they're actually called a roman chair squats, i do it with dumbells held to my chest then bodyweight - i think theyre also known as "sissy squats"


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

^^^ Only use that to warm up on.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I love sissy's. We don't have doofer to do ours on so we use the preacher curl machine, sounds weird but works well. I LOVE the sound of that leg session!!!!! Wall climbing PAH!!!!!! Ha!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> I love sissy's. We don't have doofer to do ours on so we use the preacher curl machine, sounds weird but works well. I LOVE the sound of that leg session!!!!! Wall climbing PAH!!!!!! Ha!


Muahahahaha:lol: dont let GB see that :innocent:

theyre a great way to finish off the quads, sounds quite complicated using the preacher machine, but i can see how it works - i once tried doing them "freestyle" (sort of like below) looked like a right ****.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

yeah kind like that but imagine you are stood in front of the machine with your feet RIGHT under it, you hold the bar part of the machine and as you decsend you lean RIGHT back....hips up shoulders down....ffs tis is hard to describe.....will no go and film Paul doing some hahahaha!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> yeah kind like that but imagine you are stood in front of the machine with your feet RIGHT under it, you hold the bar part of the machine and as you decsend you lean RIGHT back....hips up shoulders down....ffs tis is hard to describe.....will no go and film Paul doing some hahahaha!


LOL, make sure he does it holding onto some weights :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

CarbWhore said:


> LOL, make sure he does it holding onto some weights :thumb:


That's the best bit.....it's weighted by the plates on the preacher machine! :thumb: I think I might have to do a yoootooob vid on ways to use machines not as they were intended! :whistling: Ie Isolateral chest press for glutes, preacher machine for quads, seats for glute ham raises, hack squat for goodmornings/SLDL - calves and glutes.....oh the fun we have is endless! :tongue:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> That's the best bit.....it's weighted by the plates on the preacher machine! :thumb: I think I might have to do a yoootooob vid on ways to use machines not as they were intended! :whistling: Ie Isolateral chest press for glutes, preacher machine for quads, *seats for glute ham raises*, hack squat for goodmornings/SLDL - calves and glutes.....oh the fun we have is endless! :tongue:


As in seated calve raise? ive been locking my legs in a pulldown machine to do them! thats a great idea :thumb:

LOL! if only i had my own gym.... :lol:

...

...

...

Still trying to work out how to use the hack squat for good mornings & SLDL :confused1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

We use the seat on Iso shoulder press for GHR as both seat and back are adjustable!

Face towards hack slide, with ours we put feet on floor in front of plate, shoulders on edge of pad, bend from hips, ass comes back - return to upright (same movement you would do for GM but instead of bar across you shoulders you have the pads!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

CarbWhore said:


> As in seated calve raise? ive been locking my legs in a pulldown machine to do them! thats a great idea :thumb:
> 
> LOL! if only i had my own gym.... :lol:


I never thought of using the seated calf raise for GHR's, if it works i'll marry you!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Ak_88 said:


> I never thought of using the seated calf raise for GHR's, if it works i'll marry you!


Too late and you gota get in line Mister! :lol:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> I never thought of using the seated calf raise for GHR's, if it works i'll marry you!


thanks for the offer but ill settle for reps 

-------------------------------------

delts and calves last night

Cable latteral raises - 8x3, 8x3, 8x3

upright rows - 40x10, 40x10, 40x10 - ive found if i grip the bar quite wide i can hammer the latteral deltoid without smashing my traps to much.

BB Press - 60x12, 60x8, 60x8 (this wasnt on the smith and had a harder time than i thought i would keeping the bar steady)

DB Press - 30x10, 30x8, 30x8

Usual calf work :lol:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> thanks for the offer but ill settle for reps
> 
> -------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Did you do this from the squat rack? If so I always use a belt to support my back on this.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Did you do this from the squat rack? If so I always use a belt to support my back on this.


No did it on the the seated BB press rack, behind the lateral raise machine.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> upright rows - 40x10, 40x10, 40x10 - ive found if i grip the bar quite wide i can hammer the latteral deltoid without smashing my traps to much.


Just be careful of the wrists going too wide with the grip on those mate, not great for them


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Biggerdave said:


> Just be careful of the wrists going too wide with the grip on those mate, not great for them


yeah it can be a pretty nasty excercise, ive seen a few people hurt themselves doing it - iveonly ever had problems with them from using an ez bar.

Although will probably swap to DB's next time just to be double cautious - last thing i need atm is a wrist injury.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Back and biceps last night - body now feels in bit's after 4 consecutive days training, thank god i can rest untill monday...

Back-

WG Chins - bw x10, x8, x7

Hammer strength Pull downs - 15x60, 10x80, 5x100

BB rows - 80x10, 100x6, 120x6

Seated Rows - 60x10, 80x8, 100x5

Bi's

BB curls - 40x8, 40x8, 40x8

DB hammers accross the body - 15x8, 15x8, 15x8

CG pull downs FST-7 - 65x10


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Mate see you in the gym tonight? Training Chest and Triceps. Last session before I go away


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Mate see you in the gym tonight? Training Chest and Triceps. Last session before I go away


im away tonight fella, off to catch up with family in Southampton - have an awesome holiday mate & dont eat clean (enjoy a break!) :thumb:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> im away tonight fella, off to catch up with family in Southampton - have an awesome holiday mate & dont eat clean (enjoy a break!) :thumb:


 :beer: cheers mate. give u a shout when i get back


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Get some more pics up [email protected]


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Get some more pics up [email protected]


LOL i'll get some pics up this weekend - just for you though


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You two get a room. :lol:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

winger said:


> You two get a room. :lol:


No thanks! from what ive heard he would split me in half!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

CarbWhore said:


> No thanks! from what ive heard he would split me in half!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Which half?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

had a nice weekend, didnt really bother keeping track of calories etc but it would have been around maintainence - just ate good food when i was hungry.

Discovered a new treat yesterday though.....

i will call it Monster Mass 1000™...

you will need a blender

2x scoops of Vanilla Whey

1x pint of skimmed milk (can use whole)

2x Teaspoons of sweetener

4x hobnobs (you could use cholcolate hobnobs if youre going for the "obese look")

1x Large cup of ice

Blend it all up and enjoy - tastes awesome!

Diet is cleaner than a nuns concience this week.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

awesome chest sesh.

cable x overs FST -7 - level 5x10

DB Bench - 45x8, 45x8, 37.5x12

incline hammer press - 40x10, 40x10, 50x8

incline smith - 60x15, 60x15, 60x15

tricep ext - level 8x10, 8x8, 8x8

overhead tricep ext - 6x10, 6x10, 6x10

Dips with chain - 8+3 without, 10 without, 12 without(r.p)


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

forgot to say, weight gain has stalled slightly past 2 weeks - calories are being increased this week, im around 12% so i can afford the extra, although its making me feel a bit ill in this weather.

meal 1 7 eggs and 2 slices rye bread

meal 2 100g ready brek 50g protein powder

meal 3 100g cous cous, 300g chicken, muller rice

meal 4 50g protein powder, muller rice

meal 5 60g wms, 10g bcaa

meal 6 lucozade powder + 10g bcaa

meal 7 60g wms, 10g bcaa

meal 8 300g chicken 100g cous cous

fcuk knows what the total calories are, i reckon carbs are around 500g and protein around 350g


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

7 eggs bet they take some eating did u eat them boiled?



CarbWhore said:


> forgot to say, weight gain has stalled slightly past 2 weeks - calories are being increased this week, im around 12% so i can afford the extra, although its making me feel a bit ill in this weather.
> 
> meal 1 7 eggs and 2 slices rye bread
> 
> ...


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

m14rky said:


> 7 eggs bet they take some eating did u eat them boiled?


scrambled lol, goes down a lot easier - only 3 of them are whole eggs too so actually im a bit of a pu$$y lol:whistling:.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

CarbWhore said:


> awesome chest sesh.
> 
> cable x overs FST -7 - level 5x10
> 
> ...


Nice DB benching :thumbup1:

How do you rate the incline hammer press (assuming it's the isolateral hammer strength machine?), i've tried it out previously but it feels quite tricep and delt-y.

Will be playing around with grip widths for flat bench tommorow myself, try and get a bit more chest recruitment going on. Everytime i go above 90 it feels less and less chest :confused1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

What are your stats CarbWhore?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hmmmm, i used to eat cous cous pre-workout and i love the stuff... ainsley harriot lemon packs taste so good


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice work mate..

Not sure on the new mass shake though LOL..


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Nice DB benching :thumbup1:
> 
> How do you rate the incline hammer press (assuming it's the isolateral hammer strength machine?), i've tried it out previously but it feels quite tricep and delt-y.
> 
> Will be playing around with grip widths for flat bench tommorow myself, try and get a bit more chest recruitment going on. Everytime i go above 90 it feels less and less chest :confused1:


Thanks mate - i dont do the full movement any more on DB presses (just all the way down and half up) so its almost like cheating :lol:

Yeah thats the one, i find if the seat is adjusted properly and i watch the range of motion i can put quite a lot of emphesis on the upper pecs.



Incredible Bulk said:


> hmmmm, i used to eat cous cous pre-workout and i love the stuff... ainsley harriot lemon packs taste so good


Hey Fella

Yeah cous cous = tasty & takes 30 seconds to make... coupled with some metformin its a great carb meal for someone with little time 

you can also flavour youre own and add some lo-sodium chicken stock and a bit of lime and black pepper :thumbup1: .



winger said:


> What are your stats CarbWhore?


hi mate!

atm im 5,8ft & weight fluctuates between 86 - 88kg, id guess bodyfat to be around 12%(abs still there, but with some love handles :lol: )

As for other measurements (arms, quads etc) - i dont keep track except for my waist which is 32"



mick_the_brick said:


> Nice work mate..
> 
> Not sure on the new mass shake though LOL..


Thanks bro :thumb:

oh my god Mick - promise me you will try it as a cheat meal... seriously even ask rob about the hobnob milkshakes, he will provide an unbiased second opinion :beer: ...


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

I've txted the wife to ask her to get some hobnobs in LOL..

Reply from her..

"Do I dare to ask why??"

LOL..

Thought about using 2 snickers bars in there instead?? Would bump up the cals..

BTW - will be sending you those horn things this week pal...


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> I've txted the wife to ask her to get some hobnobs in LOL..
> 
> Reply from her..
> 
> ...


Cheers mate - i'm already feeling a bit guilty as to what the out come could be... (i'd better put some ice packs in the freezer for her :lol: )

FPMSL - great idea (i will try this at the weekend for my cheat lol!) you could even chuck 2 duo's in there :thumb:

You know in america they do a snickers protein bar... they are light years ahead of us in terms of protein availability :cursing:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Wouldn't waste money on ice packs..

Body bag will be cheaper LOL..

I tried it with 3 biscuit boosts and burnt out the blender PMSL..

Awesome.. snickers and protein.. what more could you want??


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> hmmmm, i used to eat cous cous pre-workout and i love the stuff... ainsley harriot lemon packs taste so good


But you was also very very fat (no offence:whistling


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Wheres the pics then Carby?????


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

LMAO ^^^^^^^^


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> But you was also very very fat (no offence:whistling


LOL! i think that was more to do with the roast dinner every day and 3 servings of pro mass :lol:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Wheres the pics then Carby?????


didnt have a chance at the weekend mate - i promise to do them tonight though :innocent:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> didnt have a chance at the weekend mate - i promise to do them tonight though :innocent:


Good lad, I will be checking:laugh:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Good lad, I will be checking:laugh:


*CarbWhore has just been seen running home to take a few oxys, some aldactone & a serving of Monster Mass 500™ in prep for tonights photos*


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

might have 2 try the cous cous see what its like do u just get the regular stuff from tesco or is there a healthier 1?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

m14rky said:


> might have 2 try the cous cous see what its like do u just get the regular stuff from tesco or is there a healthier 1?


Regular is fine cous cous has a similar GL to basmatti rice so is good for bulking + its a piece of **** to prepare, however if youre dieting i'd reccomend something with more fibre like brown rice.

Try adding some reduced salt chicken stock, lime/lemon & black pepper to it to give it some more flavour :thumb: ...


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

im trying 2 gain weight always have brown rice so will use it now and then when i dont have much time thanks mate :thumb:



CarbWhore said:


> Regular is fine cous cous has a similar GL to basmatti rice so is good for bulking + its a piece of **** to prepare, however if youre dieting i'd reccomend something with more fibre like brown rice.
> 
> Try adding some reduced salt chicken stock, lime/lemon & black pepper to it to give it some more flavour :thumb: ...


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

m14rky said:


> im trying 2 gain weight always have brown rice so will use it now and then when i dont have much time thanks mate :thumb:


no probs fella! let me know how you get on, you can add all sorts of stuff to it aswell, the Moroccans live off it.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking forward to the pictures. All seems to be coming along nicely


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

i consider myself to be bloated in these but a promise is a promise.

taken after legs tonight - workout to follow


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

legs:-

leg ext -

6x15, 7x12, 8x10, 10x4 down the rack

squat (lower partials) -

60x15, 100x15, 120x10

squat supper setted with sissy squat

100x20, SSx10

100x20, SSx8

100x20, SSx8

leg press Wide stance ham emphasis

200x15, 240x10, 280x8

ham curls single

10x3, 10x3, 10x3

Glute ham raise BW assisted

8, 8, 8

Some calf work.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking very good bud.

Nice and lean, don't seem bloated to me.

Keep doing the same thing, certainly working :thumb:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

cheers mate.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You look good CH. Nice and lean with plenty of muscle and not bad looking but you didn't hear that part from me. 

Can I ask what your taking right now?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

winger said:


> You look good CH. Nice and lean with plenty of muscle and not bad looking but you didn't hear that part from me.
> 
> Can I ask what your taking right now?


LOL! thanks mate.

ATM:-

500mg test per week (1st cycle roughly 6-7 weeks in)

2000mg metformin ed


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

looking good mate.do u jab 500mg in 1 go or 2 jabs a week?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

m14rky said:


> looking good mate.do u jab 500mg in 1 go or 2 jabs a week?


2x per week, although it probably doesn't make very much difference - i prefer the idea of stable blood levels.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

oh right how u finding the cycle how mych have u gained since u started it.i bought the cous cous gonna give it a go 2moro


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> i consider myself to be bloated in these but a promise is a promise.
> 
> taken after legs tonight - workout to follow


Looking good mate:thumb:

Big legs :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Nice and lean too:thumbup1:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

m14rky said:


> oh right how u finding the cycle *how mych have u gained since u started it*.i bought the cous cous gonna give it a go 2moro


about 6kg :whistling: but a lot of that will be fat and water.

cool, let me know how you get on with it bud, be careful as it soaks up more of the water and expands it can seem never ending


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Looking good mate:thumb:
> 
> Big legs :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Nice and lean too:thumbup1:


Thanks mate - legs are only big because they are pumped :crying:


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

u dont seem 2 have put on much fat mate.i got a small pack of it from tesco so will give it a whirl :thumb:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

diet today is a bit more relaxed as i dont have training tonight

1 - Omlette

2 - Granola & protein shake

3 - Chicken salad

4 - Pro Flapjack

5 - lean mince and grilled veg


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Looking in cracking shape mate..

Well done.. reps on the way xx


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> Looking in cracking shape mate..
> 
> Well done.. reps on the way xx


Thanks mate - reps will be returned when they have recharged :cursing:


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

i will have one 2 if ur giving them out sent 1 ur way yesterday:thumb:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

m14rky said:


> i will have one 2 if ur giving them out sent 1 ur way yesterday:thumb:


LOL 

will rep you back when theyre recharged


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking good in the new pics mate :thumbup1:

Wouldn't say you were bloated!!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> Looking good in the new pics mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Wouldn't say you were bloated!!


Thanks mate - The midsection is defo bloated - most likely from the extra food im stuffing down atm.

i'll take the next set in the morning when im not bloated.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Agreed mate dont think you are bloated, and you look great. Very pleasing shape and some good body parts!

Keep it up cos its working!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

What show you planning on entering this year?

Give me enough notice and I will pop up and watch you


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> What show you planning on entering this year?
> 
> Give me enough notice and I will pop up and watch you


ukbff hercules, will be doing the classic class - its on the 25th october :thumb:

please come i will need all the support i can get lol! if you can threaten the judges aswell i would be trully greatfull


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Blatent picture posting whoring time as im bored....  

Just found this picture on my blackberry (christ, i look like i've never seen a set of DB's)... Hows this for a transformation??

FEB '09










JUNE '09


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

CarbWhore said:


> i consider myself to be bloated in these but a promise is a promise.
> 
> taken after legs tonight - workout to follow


Hey CW - very good pics. Looking good buddy!

I feel so sorry for you that you are bloated at the moment  :lol: .

I agree with JW on your legs. Your quads are looking stacked, even if what you say about them being pumped is true.

Where is the comp going to be held btw?

Impressive effort and results,

J

PS Your back garden looks as if it is somewhere foreign too.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

And next time move the protein shake out of the way of the picture..


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Hey CW - very good pics. Looking good buddy!
> 
> I feel so sorry for you that you are bloated at the moment  :lol: .
> 
> ...


thanks mate - LOL youre not the first person to say that... the weather and lighting makes it look at bit foreign weve also got some tree's which look "tropical"(fcuk knows what they are - im no horticultralist :whistling: ), a pull up bar & a punch bag :thumb:

The comp is held at lakeside, in surrey - same place they used to do the darts before it moved to ally pally.



winger said:


> And next time move the protein shake out of the way of the picture..


Yes sir, im sorry :crying:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Your back looks great mate and you've come a long way since feb!

Do you train your traps LOL!!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

RACK said:


> Your back looks great mate and you've come a long way since feb!
> 
> Do you train your traps LOL!!


FPMSL! thanks mate.

Never, ever have trained them directly - i think ive done one set of shrugs in my life, cant do deadlifts or SLDL because they will get stimulated & overtake everything!

Some bloke actually asked me in the gym what i did for them a few days ago!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Delts last night:-

cable lat raises -

3x10, 3x10, 3x10

WG upright rows -

40x8, 40x8, 40x8

DB Press-

30x10, 35x8, 35x8

BB Press -

60x12, 70x10, 80x4

Hammer press FST 7 -

40x 8-10 reps, 7 sets.

--------------------

DIET

1 scrambled eggs and rye bread

2 Oats and whey

3 Chilli and rice

4 Protein shake and Muller rice

5 Steak and mash

6 Protein shake and PB

Pre workout -

BCAA+WMS+EAA+GLUT+Creatine

intra workout -

BCAA+WMS+EAA+GLUT+Creatine+Glycerol+Electrolytes

PWO -

BCAA+WMS+EAA+GLUT+Creatine


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Something to brighten up your friday night;





































:thumb:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

***carbwhore runs off for a [email protected]***


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

im back now  :thumb:


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

that was quick :whistling:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dam she is fine. thats just made my day


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Back in a minute!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nice lifting on the delts mates.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

LOL!

didnt train yesterday, had a bit of a scare over the weekend after mistaking benzos for something else  - and wasnt feeling 100% when i got home so gave it a miss, curled up and had an early night.

diet was good apart from appetite was prety poor y.day - feel 10x better today, but appetite is still much lower than it normally is.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It'll prob be the shock to your system from the weekend mate, give it another day or so and you'll be back up at 100%


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

RACK said:


> It'll prob be the shock to your system from the weekend mate, give it another day or so and you'll be back up at 100%


Feel much better today. i think it may have been the hCG.

Managed to force myself to do a quick chest workout last night, spotter wasnt with me so went lighter on some excercises.

PEC deck

5x20, 6x8, 6x8

DB flat bench

40kgx8, 40kgx8, 40kgx8

Incline smith

80x15, 80x15, 80x15

Dips with chain (a la Branch Warren  )

8, 8, 8

Cable x-overs FST-7

5x10x7


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

was pretty ill last week and possibly the week before with the pig flu, only did one session last week but back in training this week.

going on holiday for a week at the weekend so am dropping cals to 2500 this week and adding in some cardio so i look decent at the pool 

Also did a DNP "blast cycle" at the weekend and still feeling pretty warm today & holding quite a bit of water, one thing ive noticed is the blast cycles tend to make you hold more water.

Fri- 600mg

Sat - 600mg

sun - 400mg

45mins cardio done this morning, will be using clen at 80mcg this week. hoping to drop 4-5lbs between last friday and this friday :thumb:

Diet:-

1 6 eggs(3 whole) & rye

2 bowl of oats and whey

3 chicken and veg + 7ml EVOO

4 protein shake + 7ml e.v avocado oil

5 BCAA + Glycerol & electrolytes

6 PWO shake

7 coley fillet + veg

8 quark/cottage cheese


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

How did the morning cardio go mate?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh and what did you think to the DNP?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

RACK said:


> How did the morning cardio go mate?


it went well - I just put the harcore on and peddle away humming to myself and ocasionally doing "big fish, little fish" lol :thumb:



RACK said:


> Oh and what did you think to the DNP?


see youre journal


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

CarbWhore said:


> it went well - I just put the harcore on and peddle away humming to myself and ocasionally doing "big fish, little fish" lol :thumb:


Ah "big fish, little fish, cardboard box" I remember it well

...with you on the dropping lbs for hols ...only so that I can go looking skinny and feed up properly on the all inclusive whilst there though :thumb:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> Ah "big fish, little fish, cardboard box" I remember it well
> 
> ...with you on the dropping lbs for hols ...only so that I can go looking skinny and feed up properly on the all inclusive whilst there though :thumb:


LOL, i know someone who dances on the cross trainer (dont ask me how!)

I like youre thought process there, im punishing myself now so that i can stuff my face next week - looking half decent is only a secondary concern at the moment :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

CarbWhore said:


> LOL, i know someone who dances on the cross trainer (dont ask me how!)
> 
> I like youre thought process there, im punishing myself now so that i can stuff my face next week - looking half decent is only a secondary concern at the moment :whistling:


yep I do too - wish she would vary her routine a bit ....it's soooo last year ...that's in the women's gym though so I don't have to suffer it for long ...just en route to the changing room and back

Yep I have some clen - was not sure about taking it though

Did 2 weeks on eph then 2 weeks with nothing....

Just dont want a bloated stomach look for 2 weeks when start eating copious amounts of carbs :lol: :whistling: :lol: not a good beach look !


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> yep I do too - wish she would vary her routine a bit ....it's soooo last year ...that's in the women's gym though so I don't have to suffer it for long ...just en route to the changing room and back
> 
> Yep I have some clen - was not sure about taking it though
> 
> ...


LOL i think the dancing must be a female thing then us men are probably to uncoordinated/ALPHA to dance  ...

indeed - I train hard most of the year round, so i at least want to look like ive seen a set of dumbells when im on the beach! :whistling:

be carefull with the clen, how did you find the ephedrine?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

CarbWhore said:


> LOL i think the dancing must be a female thing then us men are probably to uncoordinated/ALPHA to dance  ...
> 
> indeed - I train hard most of the year round, so i at least want to look like ive seen a set of dumbells when im on the beach! :whistling:
> 
> be carefull with the clen, how did you find the ephedrine?


Far too alpha yes - but of course ...... :whistling:  :whistling:

I am immune to it I think .....I had to take more than anyone else for it to work .... then did ECA stacks which worked a bit better ...

Liked the energy - could not eat a lot though & clen is not an appetite suppressant so this should improve things if I were to take it .....

I research lots before I do anything ....

all this so that I can eat and relax a bit on holiday - this is why I was not gonna bother this year .......:laugh:

Right I am stopping spamming here now so that ALPHAs can return .......


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

I find above 160mcg ED on clen has some decent results


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> Far too alpha yes - but of course ...... :whistling:  :whistling:
> 
> I am immune to it I think .....I had to take more than anyone else for it to work .... then did ECA stacks which worked a bit better ...
> 
> Liked the energy - could not eat a lot though & clen is not an appetite suppressant so this should improve things if I were to take it .....


Yeah its a common side - i dont get much of an appetite increase from clen - it can give you some nasty shakes though which makes eating stuff interesting... also i would advise against using "UGL" clen - try and stick to pharma as its measured in mcg which is quite easy to get wrong and can have nasty consequences :crying: if youre unsure fire me a mail and i can check it for you.

if you didnt get much from ECA it may be that youre receptors are used to it or the ephedrine is bunk.



mick_the_brick said:


> I find above 160mcg ED on clen has some decent results


LOL me too, but ive been using ketotifen on and off for the past few months as a sleep aid - so it feels like the first time again, 160mcg would have me shaking like a sh!tting dog :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

carb - were do you get your ketofin from pal is it local or from a med site?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

CarbWhore said:


> Yeah its a common side - i dont get much of an appetite increase from clen - it can give you some nasty shakes though which makes eating stuff interesting... also i would advise against using "UGL" clen - try and stick to pharma as its measured in mcg which is quite easy to get wrong and can have nasty consequences :crying: if youre unsure fire me a mail and i can check it for you.
> 
> if you didnt get much from ECA it may be that youre receptors are used to it or the ephedrine is bunk.
> 
> LOL me too, but ive been using ketotifen on and off for the past few months as a sleep aid - so it feels like the first time again, 160mcg would have me shaking like a sh!tting dog :lol:


Ok sh!t you made me post here again !

cheers CW - this dosage is in 40 mcg/ug's and the rest is in fookin chinese so that's not too helpful ...

Read about that ketotifen alongside clen as well ...an article suggested you take this after your first 2 week cycle [2 weeks off then take alongside clen in weeks 5 and 6] to ensure usage the receptors are not dampened ..is that right?

Think the eph were 8's not 30's to be fair ....it was the first time I had taken it so my receptors were all set to receive - sitting eagerly awaiting their dose !


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> Ok sh!t you made me post here again !
> 
> cheers CW - this dosage is in 40 mcg/ug's and the rest is in fookin chinese so that's not too helpful ...


sounds like yansuan...

does it look like this?












Jem said:


> Read about that ketotifen alongside clen as well ...an article suggested you take this after your first 2 week cycle [2 weeks off then take alongside clen in weeks 5 and 6] to ensure usage the receptors are not dampened ..is that right?


Theres quite a few different ways of doing it, some take it inbetween cycles - others whilst on cycle.... it has the added effect of making you drowsy so i use it at a low dosage to help with sleeping sometimes.

if you cant get hold of ketotifen then the non herbal version of nytol (diphenhydramine) will also clear the beta receptors :thumb:



Jem said:


> Think the eph were 8's not 30's to be fair ....it was the first time I had taken it so my receptors were all set to receive - sitting eagerly awaiting their dose !


Aww baby ephs :lol:

Lol eph has quite a short half life (4h) and ive seen some interesting stuff about using lower doses more frequently


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

If I struggle to get keto I just get hayfever tablets as some of them contain it.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Benadryl also?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Benadryl also?


only the american version - the active ingredient is different in the uk, i could be wrong but as far as i know only ketotifen and diphenhydramine* work on the beta receptors.

* Nytol & sleepeaze


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Back and delts session today

Wide grip chins

10xbw, 10xbw, 8xbw

Hammer pull downs

40x10, 60x10, 80x8, 100x6r.p

BB rows

60x10, 80x10, 100x7, 110x5

Seated rows

30kgx10, 40x10, 50x8, 55x8r.p

Latteral raises

10x10, 10x10, 10x10

Standing BB press

40x10, 40x10, 60x8, 70x5

seated bb press

60x12, 60x12


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Loved hammer pulldowns. Had them at Uni gym. Really get a good stretch with that machine! Fan on tonight as well? :lol:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Loved hammer pulldowns. Had them at Uni gym. Really get a good stretch with that machine! Fan on tonight as well? :lol:


lol there was a good sweat at the gym - not too bad atm but will probably have the fan on (only at level 2 as opposed to level 5 last night! :lol: )


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Keep it up mate 

Everything cool??


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> Keep it up mate


will do :beer:



mick_the_brick said:


> Everything cool??


yep all is well - on holiday next week so will get some much needed rest from work etc...

will try and fit 2-3 session's in if i can find a decent gym, if not then ill be using resistance bands :lol:

Was planning on having the week off - but because i wasnt feeling well last week i only did one sesh so cant really justify it.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

CarbWhore said:


> sounds like yansuan...
> 
> does it look like this?
> 
> ...


Tell me, tell me :tongue:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Chest last night

Incline bench

60x10, 80x10, 90x6, 100x6

DB flat

40x8, 40x8, 40x8

Dips

10xchain, 10xchain, 15xBW

Cable x overs supersetted with press ups

15x4 & 10, 15x4 & 9, 15x4 & 4

chest was pumped to fook :beer:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice work with the DB's mate


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good stuff. Fat sliding off?

xxxxx


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Good stuff. Fat sliding off?
> 
> xxxxx


yep fat is coming off nicely, down 4lbs from friday :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

CarbWhore said:


> yep fat is coming off nicely, down 4lbs from friday :thumb:


Is that from the DNP?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

winger said:


> Is that from the DNP?


yeah most of it will be - i've restricted calories quite heavily this week aswell and am doing cardio :death:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Don't you feel lethargic on that stuff?

Are you sweating out yellow stuff?

Do you plan on having any kids?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

winger said:


> Don't you feel lethargic on that stuff?
> 
> Are you sweating out yellow stuff?
> 
> Do you plan on having any kids?


pmsl - I take it you dont really rate the stuff then Winger with a big w :lol:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

winger said:


> Don't you feel lethargic on that stuff?
> 
> Are you sweating out yellow stuff?
> 
> Do you plan on having any kids?


yes - very lethargic, hence why i only use it for 3 days at a higher dose.

Not so much sweating it out but urine and other bodily fluids do become yellow - and on longer cycles you can write off shirts if their white.

Why, you offering?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jem said:


> pmsl - I take it you dont really rate the stuff then Winger with a big w :lol:


That stuff is so dangerous. It can take you right to deaths door and mess up DNA for your soon to be kids. But other than that it's ok. Lol


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

winger said:


> That stuff is so dangerous. It can take you right to deaths door and mess up DNA for your soon to be kids. But other than that it's ok. Lol


LOL:lol: - yes its defo not stuff to be used "willy-nilly" by anyone. it can kill and its not uncommon for people to take a turn for the worst very quickly.

However, its never been shown to be teratogenic (i wouldnt risk this though) - and whilst it can cause deformations with both sperm and eggs luckily for us men we continually produce sperm (well to a certain extent :whistling: ) unfortunately as is the case with a lot of weight loss drugs the side effects tend to have a larger impact on females(cataracts, fertility etc) hence why its best to abstain or use protection during the cycle - as it's quite likely that it can be passed through the sperm.

TBH are dozens of papers on DNP's beneficial effects, including decreasing the mitochondrial membrane potential, decreasing free radical production, reducing oxidative stress, limiting damage in models of injury, increasing lifespan, mimicking exercise and calorie restriction, etc.

its even been shown to increase the potency of some cancer medications - i cant find this paper atm though.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

seems theirs a few on this at the moment but ive always been put off due to sides etc as i sweat a hell of a lot all ready. how are you finding the fat loss mate good?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> seems theirs a few on this at the moment but ive always been put off due to sides etc as i sweat a hell of a lot all ready. how are you finding the fat loss mate good?


yeah the sides can be nasty its also very, very common for people to have nasty allergic reactions & you really have to trust youre "bro" with the dosing as the LD50 in rats is about 8...

Fat loss is good mate - 4lbs since friday :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

CarbWhore said:


> LOL:lol: - yes its defo not stuff to be used "willy-nilly" by anyone. it can kill and its not uncommon for people to take a turn for the worst very quickly.
> 
> However, its never been shown to be teratogenic (i wouldnt risk this though) - and whilst it can cause deformations with both sperm and eggs luckily for us men we continually produce sperm (well to a certain extent :whistling: ) unfortunately as is the case with a lot of weight loss drugs the side effects tend to have a larger impact on females(cataracts, fertility etc) hence why its best to abstain or use protection during the cycle - as it's quite likely that it can be passed through the sperm.
> 
> ...


Now that is what I like to see, a guy (I mean big guy) that does his home work. Good job, I had no idea you were so well schooled. Now knock that sh1t off...lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

CW, do you take the usual Vit's E&C when using DNP? I've found that if I don't then I get bad reactions, one time my lip swelled up making me look like I'd been punched!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

winger said:


> Now that is what I like to see, a guy (I mean big guy) that does his home work. Good job, I had no idea you were so well schooled. Now knock that sh1t off...lol


LOL thanks - i always do my research 



RACK said:


> CW, do you take the usual Vit's E&C when using DNP? I've found that if I don't then I get bad reactions, one time my lip swelled up making me look like I'd been punched!


yep i use 1200iu vit e, 3g vit c, NAC, CoQ10 just to name a few - fcuk loads of anti-oxidants... Never used it without - although its only a 20min op to repair, im to scared of cataracts lol (plus it means youre eye gets operated on when youre awake :wacko: )


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

potato head


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

^^^^^^^^

My advice would be to read everyone's posts, not the childish insults but the substance.. the actual training related information and draw your own conclusions as to what you feel is correct.

Stay focused..You have the tools to do what you want


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> My advice would be to read everyone's posts, not the childish insults but the substance.. the actual training related information and draw your own conclusions as to what you feel is correct.
> 
> Stay focused..You have the tools to do what you want


PMSL :lol:

your ad hominem attacks wont work

I have a tool... A 4 day split and focus


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

CarbWhore said:


> PMSL :lol:
> 
> your ad hominem attacks wont work
> 
> I have a tool... A 4 day split and focus


Rotflmao


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Worrying about chopping up your eyeball whilst awake  Its hardly a radical prostatectomy with a rusty ladel.

On a serious note with regard to your antioxidant intake, do you normally take those, or is it just when running DNP? If it is the latter, do you preload your antioxidants so that levels are elevated before the DNP is administered?

J


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Worrying about chopping up your eyeball whilst awake  Its hardly a radical prostatectomy with a rusty ladel.
> 
> On a serious note with regard to your antioxidant intake, do you normally take those, or is it just when running DNP? If it is the latter, do you preload your antioxidants so that levels are elevated before the DNP is administered?
> 
> J


Hey bud!

Yeah you need to be carefull with inserting rusty stuff it can give you an infection or tetanus... 

i take them year round, but just increase the dosage when on dnp.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

tri and biceps last night

CGBP-

60x10, 80x10, 100x6, 100x6

DB scull crushers

35x10, 40x7, 40x6

Dips:

+20x8, +35x6, +40x3

reverse grip tricep ext

8x15, 8x15, 8x15

Biceps

EZ curls

30x10, 35x8, 40x6

DB curls

17.5x10, 17.5x10, 17.5x10

preacher curls -

35x10, 35x10, 35x10


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Your strength is just going up and up mate. Nice one!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

RACK said:


> Your strength is just going up and up mate. Nice one!


LOL yeah i decided to stop pussying around with lighter weights incase i got injured :thumb:

also got fcuked off with smaller guys lifting less than me.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm the opposite, I'm seeing smaller guys lifting more LOL!! Need to put some serious food in one of these days!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

RACK said:


> I'm the opposite, *I'm seeing smaller guys lifting more* LOL!! Need to put some serious food in one of these days!


LOL thats what i meant - in my defence its friday & im still half asleep


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

RACK said:


> I'm the opposite, I'm seeing smaller guys lifting more LOL!! Need to put some serious food in one of these days!


I've given up being bothered about this Come to the conclusion i'm never gonna be strong for my size! But then i'm a bodybuilder what do i need to be strong for anyway:confused1:

(not sure if i'm trying to convince myself or you:lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Top post Biggerdave, I think lifting weights is all done to ego. I lift as heavy as I can, end of the day there's always going to be someone stronger than you.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi mate. Back from my hols. Should see u in the gym on monday?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

*ALPHA 6*

*DRIVE BY* :gun_bandana:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

RACK said:


> I'm the opposite, I'm seeing smaller guys lifting more LOL!! Need to put some serious food in one of these days!


I have this problem too:whistling:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Back from holiday on saturday...

spent last week eating baguettes and all sorts of nastyness including stuff called aligot (mashed potato with cheese mixed in!)

didnt train at all last week but wasnt completely sedentry - did some sailing, windsurfing and kayaking even so im looking "skinny fat" atm

woke up this morning to get back into the cardio routine - did 30 mins, looking forward to the gym tonight as its been ages! weight was 190 lb's this am.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Its always nice to get back in the gym eh mate

Glad you had a nice holiday though, time to chill a little?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Biggerdave said:


> Its always nice to get back in the gym eh mate
> 
> Glad you had a nice holiday though, time to chill a little?


yeah it was lovely - i don't get to see my family very often, probably around 2-3 times a year so to spend a week with them and catch up is really nice.

did spend some time by the pool chilling and also wasted a day watching the bourne trilogy lol. but i prefer to do active stuff when im on hol.

-------------------

weird session today, i think i pushed a bit to hard - i think the week out has affected me more than i thought it would.

managed to do the most spastic thing in the world and hit my chin with the bar when i was doing standing shoulder BB presses :lol:

also when i got to my second rep on the second set of shoulder presses i nearly blacked out had to keep the DB's in the lower position till i could see again.

Back:-

Pull ups

BWx10, BWx10, BWx8

HS Pull downs

100kg x 7, 100x6, 100x6

BB rows

60x10, 100x8, 100x8

HS rows

70x8, 80x6, 80x6

Delts

Standing BB press

barx15 (this was where i wacked my chin on the way up LOL) 50x8, 70x8

DB press

30x8, 30x8 (nearly passed out), 30x8

Reverse flys

15x8, 15x8, 15x8

rear delt cable x overs

10x15, 10x15, 10x15


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

just for jem - a holiday picture (the only one i have of me & had to cut my sis out LOL!)


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Could you not have hit a gun shot or something mate lol

Come on, got a lot of learning to do on this attention whoring sh1t


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Could you not have hit a gun shot or something mate lol
> 
> Come on, got a lot of learning to do on this attention whoring sh1t


LOL gun show pic from when i was a natty


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> LOL gun show pic from when i was a natty


oh dear

emaciated look is not a good one:lol: :lol:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> oh dear
> 
> emaciated look is not a good one:lol: :lol:


Ahahahahah - i think i was about 76kg then :wacko:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Please tell me it's just bad lighting making that tshirt look pink?????? :cool2:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Please tell me it's just bad lighting making that tshirt look pink?????? :cool2:


LOL! its green, you're colour blind.

...

...

i like to think of it as a faint red, not pink :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Why do I want to photoshop that pic..lol


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

winger said:


> Why do I want to photoshop that pic..lol


:no::no::no:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

30 mins cardio done this morning, diet exactly the same as yesterday & will be doing chest in the gym tonight.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ok cute pic CW but yes joe is indeed right [fook me, did I say that ?] we need flexing of muscular parts as well....dont be shy ....ahem


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Didn't wanna hijack MT's thread!

Do you eat any green veg mate? Is great for satiety on a diet, i have as much fibrous greens as i want with 3 of my meals.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

CarbWhore said:


> LOL! its green, you're colour blind.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


yeah yeah:whistling:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

urgghh confused :surrender:

new journal here for my contest prep 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/68668-ukbff-hercules-classic-class-prep.html


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking good big man.


----------



## Dipster (Jul 21, 2009)

Good shape and pics, keep it up


----------

